# Using Jukebox



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Right I've pretty much got the hang of all the techie stuff in my new TT and I'm thinking of copying some music on to the Jukebox. But I'm wondering is it worth bothering.
Does having music on the Jukebox offer any advantages or additional functions over an SD card or USB stick? Is it any quicker for instance.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

I just use a 128gb sd card with FLAC encoded music. Plus you could plug in a USB stick or drive in the USB slot. The 10gb juke box is a bit small really


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Similar to jryoung, it was the small capacity of the Jukebox that put me off using it - plus the fact if I wanted to add or change songs would have to use a card or stick anyway for the transfer!

With respect to access speed as long as you go for a card/stick that has a relatively fast read/write speed (those for digital photography as an example) you should not experience any slow performance issues - speed doesn't seem to matter for song playback once the contents have been indexed, but the indexing on first use can take a while (especially if you have a lot of tunes) and a "faster" card/stick seems to help.

Saying that, I only use mp3's - those that employ flac (larger file sizes) might comment if faster cards make a difference during playback access (even after the initial indexing).


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

SiHancox said:


> Similar to jryoung, it was the small capacity of the Jukebox that put me off using it - plus the fact if I wanted to add or change songs would have to use a card or stick anyway for the transfer!


Yeah this what I was thinking. I've copied the music on to an SD card, which is bigger than the Jukebox and so holds all my music. So what is the point of then transferring it to the hard drive? Just leave it on the SD card. :?

I can see some disadvantages to using the Jukebox - 
10 GB isn't big so you may have to divide your music collection between 2 separate sources, which isn't convenient.
Each time you want to update the music on the Jukebox you have to go through that 2 stage copy process.
If you want to add music to a full Jukebox you have to manually delete enough tracks first to make space.
As the Jukebox is a shared drive with the satnav I would imagine that using it more often will shorten the life of hard drive.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Agree 10GB is not enough really but got stuff on there in case SD card fails. Mine is 125GB so was quite slow in initialising 80GB worth of music but assume that is only done once. Have noticed the MMI doing it again though sometimes after telling me the Entertainment system is initialising, not sure why it does that now and then.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

One aspect I haven't tried is comparing the sound quality of tracks off the Jukebox compared to card/sticks - will get round to it one day. Haven't had the re-indexing unless I have changed the contents, wonder if it's also triggered on turning MMI off/on - again always left mine on.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

ChadW said:


> Agree 10GB is not enough really but got stuff on there in case SD card fails. Mine is 125GB so was quite slow in initialising 80GB worth of music but assume that is only done once. Have noticed the MMI doing it again though sometimes after telling me the Entertainment system is initialising, not sure why it does that now and then.


I've got nothing on Jukebox - only SD card - and it still does this now and again.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

My jukebox is stuffed full of old traffic announcements [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Jonny_C said:


> ChadW said:
> 
> 
> > Agree 10GB is not enough really but got stuff on there in case SD card fails. Mine is 125GB so was quite slow in initialising 80GB worth of music but assume that is only done once. Have noticed the MMI doing it again though sometimes after telling me the Entertainment system is initialising, not sure why it does that now and then.
> ...


Car is only weekend car (if that) so wondering it goes into power save mode of some sort if ignition has not been on for a few days.


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

Was trying out the Jukebox funciton today and have decided not to bother. My music library on my home system is organised in Folders. So if I copy a folder containing a particular album, say, to the Jukebox, the Jukebox does not copy the folder name along with the music; it just calls it 'unknown artist' rather than what I named the original folder. So, to me, the Jukebox is inconvenient. It's better for me to use a USB stick and if I 'look at' the USB stick I can elect to have a 'folder' view. Currently I have quite a few albums stored on an 8Gig stick and works just great. I would guess a couple of these would suffice and I'd periodically change what was stored on the sticks.

Derek


----------

